# Help w/ red devil and midas



## aahren10 (Sep 11, 2018)

I just bought some new world cichlids for my 75 gal the other day. Two of them were labeled as snooks, but after i bought them, i did a bit of research and saw that these were actually a red devil cichlid and a midas. They are both juveniles at the moment and peaceful, how long will that last. Should i take them back asap?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Peaceful now because they are new to a tank and not yet established. Also young and small, so not the same thing as larger adults. Probably weeks to months before you experience RD/midas as one of the most aggressive cichlids. It's often difficult to house RD/midas with tank mates in very large tanks. In a 75 gal. it's going to be a very difficult challenge. As a minimum in terms of carnage, one RD/midas is likely to end up killing the other.
I think you would be best to take them back.


----------



## aahren10 (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks for the response. I really dont wanna loose my rd cause he already has a good personality so i looked on craigslist and i found a 55 gallon tank w/ everything coming with it for only $75. So im considering taking that route. Would a 55 be big enough for him?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

It would work temporarily until about 6". It would be the only fish in the tank. Google pics of red devil/Midas and you'll see how big they get. They usually have the attitude to go with the size too.


----------

